
OpeniMac is now selling Mac clones - Anon84
http://www.tuaw.com/2008/12/08/openimac-is-now-selling-mac-clones/
======
flashgordon
at 990 and 1700 USD for the two models do they really add that much benefit?
The price to me doesnt seem like to be low enough for a mac lover to go to a
clone.

And I wonder if their strategy is to simply make marketing waves rather than a
full-time product with a Pystar clone and then to leverage all that marketing
hype to switch to a product that is their bread and butter.

